# Tried Manasquan Inlet last night



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I drove the hour to the Manasquan Inlet last night from McGuire AFB. The moon was out and full, and the tide was super high too. Got there about 9:20, the shad were biting like crazy. I landed about 10 of them and missed many more. I caught my first striper since the 10th grade also! It was a short bout 19 inches or so. All were caught on 4 inch pink finess and released.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

good deal,nice night to be out.


----------

